# 2gallon tank. possible for my betta + other stuff?



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

i currently use a heater for 25 +/- 1 degrees celcius. and a filter. noob question: tank with filter= cycle? 
anyways my tank is 2gallon...and only my betta is living in it. i am wondering if i can maybe put some shrimp or any bottom dwelling fishs of 3 or so along with Ducky(betta)...

i know that shrimp eat the nasty algae and all taht stuff...will filter affect it if shrimp is a possible addition to the tank??


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

That tank *should* cycle.

A few shrimp, no more than 10, should be fine. But you need a steady, cycled tank.


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

what does cycle mean??


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Cycle means the tank has gone through the nitrogen cycle.

Ammonia will spike and die down, and nitrites will form.
Nitrites will spike and die down, and nitrates will form.
Nitrates will spike, and die down to about 5-20ppm. Then the cycle is complete. Ammonia/Nitrite needs to be at 0ppm all the time.


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

um...what do i need to do with it then?? ' what equipment and price range??


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Since you already have a fish it will create the ammonia from its waste. I cant remember where nitrites come from but I think its when the benificial bacteria eating the ammonia. Then the bacteria turns the nitrite into nitrate. 

You dont need to buy any equipment, all you can really do is test the water to make sure it doesnt get to bad and change the water at the right times(which you'll have to ask someone else for because idk). Also since it is a 2g tank some people will say it cant really cycle anyway, but basically make sure your tank is well established before you put more shrimp/fish in.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

How are the shrimp working out for you? I'm debating whether to put some in my 2.5 gallon betta set up.


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a 2-gallon tank also. It has a light, filter, live plant, and gravel. I was thinking of 1 or 2 small fish to go in with my male betta. I know nothing about fish, including names. I would like something colorful. I saw some pretty fish at the store that are small and bright yellow. I like all colors.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There isn't enough room in a 2 gallon for other fish. He'll be fine by himself.


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah a 2gallon tank really should only have one fish. The rule of thumb is one gallon for one inch of fish so adding anymore, even 1in fish, will be an overload of waste for that amount of water.


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay, Thank you. I wish I had room to get a bigger tank.. Oh well, I am enjoying this little betta


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad you're enjoying your betta. They have great personalities. A 2 gallon is just fine as long as you keep up the water changes.


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 1.5 gal tank with filter and small CO2 setup for my plants. I have been testing my water constantly for the past month and everything seems to be ok. I was thinking about getting some ghost shrimp to help clean up the tank, how many should I get?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My friend has a cory cat with her betta in a 2 gallon, since they can also breath air (I didn't find that out until I bought an aquarium book I bought). She keeps it very clean which is probably why the setup has worked. I wouldn't put anything in there unless your EXTEMELY religoius about water changes.


----------

